
Show HN: Daily e-mail with all HN stories over x points - dietervds
https://hackernewsemail.com/
======
cdvonstinkpot
The highest number in your threshold drop-down (250 at the moment) is far too
low for my taste. I'd have signed up if I could set it to 1,000.

~~~
dietervds
That's great feedback! I might add a 500 and 1000 threshold too. Thanks!

------
dietervds
Hi guys,

I made this thing because, well, I wanted it and couldn't find an existing
service :-) Any feedback or questions welcome.

------
jacobpedd
I currently use a website to read hacker news that provides a similar
function. [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com) will let you browse the
top x% of posts from each day.

